# Is There a Man Drought? Or Are You Just ****ing Ugly?



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

Tonight on that bastion of journalistic integrity, ACA, they were trying to argue that there is a massive shortage of available men.

However, it seemed to me, that a more likely cause is that these available women have trouble meeting available men because they are just ****ing ugly.

And deductively we know it must be the case. Traditionally there are two reasons why people are perenially single: One, being they are ****ed in the head. Secondly, they are just plain ugly.

But the well known mantra, 'Crazy in the head, crazy in the bed' rains true. So that can't be used as an excuse. Therefore the remaining reason being that they are just butt ugly.

So these women just need to HTFU, become lesbians, get into politics or start targetting 16 year old boys.

A drought of available men? I think not. A drought of available men liking ugly women? I think so.

Discuss.


----------



## shmi (23 July 2008)

BAHAHAHHAA oh man, i just spat beer everywhere, i hate you now. but totally agree that these UGO's have to lower their standards


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

I'm sure if my girlfriend sees this I'll be in trouble. 

So for that reason, I can't comment on a woman's physical appearance.

But I thought I might just throw in this pearl of wisdom, given the tone of this thread.

'Sluts need loving too, in fact they need it more than normal woman.' :

Mmmm ponder the universal truth Grasshopper.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 July 2008)

Aint fussy send em all this way for interviews


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> Aint fussy send em all this way for interviews



Bow bow.

You just excluded yourself from the running with these fine available and non fussy women because of your comment there and attitude.


----------



## wayneL (23 July 2008)

I suppose there is just a shortage of rich, ferrari driving, diamond giving, too busy to be a pain in the @rse guys around.

There is no shortage of butt-ugly, swearing, beer-swilling no hopers who would settle for anyone who can crack open a tinny and deliver it to the TV room, and pick up a pizza for him and his mates.

Miss Ockerina, just expects Prince blinkin' Charming to pluck her out of Chav central.

***Chav ==>> same as Bogun


----------



## nunthewiser (23 July 2008)

LOL chops its all a cunning plan for my new venture into the escort industry .


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> I suppose there is just a shortage of rich, ferrari driving, diamond giving, too busy to be a pain in the @rse guys around.
> 
> There is no shortage of butt-ugly, swearing, beer-swilling no hopers who would settle for anyone who can crack open a tinny and deliver it to the TV room, and pick up a pizza for him and his mates.
> 
> ...



But the reverse is also true. There must be an explanation somewhere...

Is it football players? Yes, I think it is. The reason is football players.


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> my new venture into the escort industry .




:whip

What :boy: escorts for F-Rotters ?


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

Given that this site is supposed to be about research I thought I should add something other than opinion.

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/news/female-appreciation.php

This next one is funny because they are gamer geeks commenting on ugly chicks (the irony).

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/t...4E36CC3C27D.app05_08?topicId=8202534831&sid=1


----------



## kgee (23 July 2008)

To paraphrase Bill Hicks 
its going to take one special woman to make me happy...
that or a whole bunch of average ones


----------



## pepperoni (23 July 2008)

10/10 chops! ha ha 

I think wayne is close to the answer though ... women seeking too much ... model looks ... bulletproof resilience to their crap!

Then again alot of us blokes arent much better ha ha

And the only shortage is ladys as the ladette population swells


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

pepperoni said:


> 10/10 chops! ha ha
> 
> And the only shortage is ladys as the ladette population swells




I redirect you to my 1st post:
'Sluts need loving too, in fact they need it more than normal woman.'

Just like the market ALWAYS decides fair value, so do we...


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> Just like the market ALWAYS decides fair value, so do we...




That's a good one.

"I can't go home with you tonight, I've gone short on you."


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> "I can't go home with you tonight, I've gone short on you."




LOL. Ever tried to hedge your bet. Bit of a derivative play.


----------



## wayneL (23 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> "I can't go home with you tonight, I've gone short on you."




LOL very subtle risque double entendre there.


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

TH and Chops, I'm ROTFLWTIME.  This is the best lead-in to the US market I've seen in a while.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL. Ever tried to hedge your bet. Bit of a derivative play.



Yes. It's not easy unwinding positions.

But had a discussion with Wayne about women specialising in lateral leg position plays. Very interesting.


----------



## Family_Guy (23 July 2008)

Question has to be asked. What on earth are you doing watching ACA?


----------



## Trembling Hand (23 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Yes. It's not easy unwinding positions.
> 
> But had a discussion with Wayne about women specialising in lateral leg position plays. Very interesting.





Yeah. I believe you need to study the Greeks to get your head around some plays. Wayne would be the expert on that as well


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> Question has to be asked. What on earth are you doing watching ACA?



I wasn't really. It was just on in the background. Waiting for the ABC news to come on.


----------



## wayneL (23 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah. I believe you need to study the Greeks to get your head around some plays. Wayne would be the expert on that as well



The Greeks are great for calendar plays.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah. I believe you need to study the Greeks to get your head around some plays. Wayne would be the expert on that as well



That's easy.

The theta (time value) is best measured by comparison to the mother.

But the Greeks are one area of study I have had no time in.


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

I have the feeling that Chops must be a closet 'Emo', this talk re :girl: it's so retro it's now post-modern.

Just in case ASF readers don't know what an 'emo' is, I found this on Urbandictionary.com

*EMO  * 
An entire subculture of people (usually angsty teens) with a fake personality. The concept of Emo is actually a vicious cycle that never ends, to the utter failing of humanity, and it goes something like this: 

1. Girls say they like "sensitive guys" (lie) 
2. Guy finds out, so he listens to faggy emo music and dresses like a dork so chicks will see that he is sensitive and not afraid to express himself (lie). He dyes his hair black, wraps himself in a stupid looking scarf, develops an eating disorder, and rants about how "nobody understands". 
3. Now an emo guy, he meets Emo chick and they start dating, talking about how their well-off suburban lifestyles are terrible and depressing (lie) 
4. Emo guy is just too much of a pussy. His penis is too small, he's too depressed to bathe, and has more mood swings than emo chick, and he doesn't even have a menstrual cycle. Emo chick dumps him, saying "It's not you, it's me." (lie) as she drives off with Wayne, the school jock and captain of the football team. 
5. Emo guy goes home and cries, proceeds to write a weak song and strum a single string on his acoustic guitar. Another emo chick sees how he is so in touch with his feelings, and the cycle continues. 

This is the sad truth of the emo lifestyle/music, and now that I look at how pathetic it really is, maybe the emos DO have something to cry about!

 I've haven't seen a good flame war since TH and Whiskers earlier today


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 July 2008)

We're in the wrong country fellas,

we need more of this here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Lr1UPvkF0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUXTKGqrv_I&feature=related


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> But the Greeks are one area of study I have had no time in.




By refering to Greeks are you insinuating 'brown fields development'?


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> I have the feeling that Chops must be a closet 'Emo', this talk re :girl: it's so retro it's now post-modern.



Oooooooooooo.... the counter troll.

And in one word, no. Certainly anyone listening to the music I've posted here would know. 

Don't mind emo girls, but never properly dated one.  There are reasons for thus.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> By refering to Greeks are you insinuating 'brown fields development'?



Very good.


----------



## subaru69 (23 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Don't mind emo girls, but never properly dated one.  There are reasons for thus.




http://video.google.com.au/videosearch?q=emo+chick&hl=en&sitesearch=#q=emo girl&hl=en

Their brains are small but they think they are big... the perfect counterbalance.

PS- YT I didn't see you as the Britney/Pink/Bardot type. But I like it.


----------



## Spanning Tree (24 July 2008)

No matter how you look at it, marriage is a bad idea. It provides no added benefit in addition to the benefits you get from a de-facto relationship but you have greater entry and exit costs since the average wedding ceremony costs $22,000. The average marriage only lasts for 8 years and then there's a 50 per cent chance of divorce after which you have to pay for divorce lawyers. Then your assets are divided.


----------



## MRC & Co (24 July 2008)

ha ha ha ha, love the relation to options.  Too bad we can't write options on woman hey!  Do you want to exercise or let her expire?  (or should she just plain exercise)   All depends how far 'out of the money' she is.  

A lot of their worth depends on their volatility and time decay right?  So steer clear of latinas and those compulsive tanners/smokers!  

On a more serious note, many woman have let themselves go these days.  

My grandma often talks of woman she sees around shopping malls with the bellies hanging out of their short tops, and poise and manners being few and far between.  I feel sorry for the guys who actually date these woman, seen a few on TV lately.

:jerry:couch


----------



## fordxbt (24 July 2008)

but the few who are smokin` certainly make up for the rest who seem to dress in the dark! (or should stay there for that matter)


----------



## professor_frink (24 July 2008)

a US site, but still applies to us horstrayan blokes

http://www.nomarriage.com/


----------



## zolow (24 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> This next one is funny because they are gamer geeks commenting on ugly chicks (the irony).
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/t...4E36CC3C27D.app05_08?topicId=8202534831&sid=1




Doesn't this topic now make us trader geeks commenting about how sad gamer geeks are commenting about ugly chicks, that's rather ironic too don't you think?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> http://video.google.com.au/videosearch?q=emo+chick&hl=en&sitesearch=#q=emo girl&hl=en
> 
> Their brains are small but they think they are big... the perfect counterbalance.
> 
> PS- YT I didn't see you as the Britney/Pink/Bardot type. But I like it.




I am a massive fan of the S "to the" lutty type girls

As I tell my missus all the time, they are human beings like you and me and as for the rippers, well someones got to put these girls through UNI he he he


----------



## Aussiejeff (24 July 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> I wasn't really. It was just on in the background. Waiting for the ABC news to come on.




Yeah, yeah... sure, sure, Chops. No need to go all shy and serious on us...

(*Pssst* - you could prolly tell t'others you really are a Closet ACA Watcher. I bet lots of _them_ are too!! )


----------



## Mike Trader (24 July 2008)

New definition of Arbitrage:having a wife and a mistress,but which one are you shorting?


----------



## subaru69 (24 July 2008)

I don't know if anyone's been reading the 'Gold Price - where is it heading' thread but there's been a lot of talk about 'pie/s' becoming a new commodity.

This is quite relevant to this thread, examples might be:
'I like your pie.'
'Who ate all the pies?' (alternate meaning)

Let's face it: 'pie' is the No 1 commodity that 50% of the population hold. (Most of) the other 50% are trying to get there hands on and accumulate it, regardless of cost.

The biggest pitfall in this kind of trading is the pie-owner who also eats pie or pies; it causes the asset then to depreciate.

:iamwithst


----------



## professor_frink (24 July 2008)

Mike Trader said:


> New definition of Arbitrage:having a wife and a mistress,but which one are you shorting?




The mistress is the hedge for the wife. A mistress is a trading proposition and the wife is an investment. Because the wife is a depreciating asset, much  like a high yielding term deposit- time eats away at it the principle, but the yield in the form of household duties can be quite significant if the investment is chosen wisely. The mistress is a good hedge against the depreciating capital base of the wife. The only problem with this type of hedge is it leaves you quite vulnerable to a black swan event where the investment and hedge end up running into each other, and you lose your entire capital base in one fell swoop. To help mitigate this type of risk, it's always advisable to try and find a hedge in a non correlated market so that the chances of this happening are lower. Another way of lowering the risk for this type of investment is to purchase a put option in the form of a pre nuptial agreement to help cover the potential catastrophic downside of this type of investment. That way you can be a lot more comfortable running the hedge whilst also enjoying the dividend yield on the investment with a much lower risk of losing your capital base.

I wish you all the best of luck with your investing and trading


----------



## pepperoni (24 July 2008)

Classic thread.

Marriage IS an unfair contract .... but you can negotiate a fair one under a pre nup ... and if you have any money and believe the 50% divorce rate figures I think you should.

I should post some precedents I have gathered for these ha ha ... save the smarter batchelors 1000 in legal drafting ... and 1000s down the road if it goes pear shaped.

Cohabitation agreements are VERY under utilised ... can be as little as $400 total to put in place to give peace of mind if there is a split.  Plus its sort of like a learners guide to prenups or pre nup lite .. plus its a cue to flush the issue out long before marriage is discussed ... and when you still have a tiny bit of negotiating power ha ha.

Yes Im also a marriage bear, and a cunning one at that ha ha.


----------



## Mofra (24 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> I have the feeling that Chops must be a closet 'Emo', this talk re :girl: it's so retro it's now post-modern.
> 
> Just in case ASF readers don't know what an 'emo' is, I found this on Urbandictionary.com
> 
> ...



As the old adage goes: I wish my grass was Emo so it would cut itself


----------



## SM Junkie (24 July 2008)

Based on these posts I think it's clearly not a quantity problem, it's *quality*.  

Have you guys been looking in the mirror lately?  The women may be average but this is nothing compared to the balding, hairy, beer bellied bloke who believe that he can pull any chick half his age.  Or do I stand corrected and you are a bunch of stud muffins?

I think any women can get a guy no problem, guess it just depends on really how low they could possibly lower their standards.

I would not be single for quids, far to hard to find a decent man these days.


----------



## subaru69 (24 July 2008)

Just so there can be no allegations of sexism or misogynism...

http://www.grimmemennesker.dk/cat1.htm

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/worlds-ugliest-face-in-search-of-the-gurning/1390459644

Don't worry I won't include anything more like this, I don't want to scare the children.


----------



## pepperoni (24 July 2008)

SM Junkie said:


> Based on these posts I think it's clearly not a quantity problem, it's *quality*.
> 
> Have you guys been looking in the mirror lately?  The women may be average but this is nothing compared to the balding, hairy, beer bellied bloke who believe that he can pull any chick half his age.  Or do I stand corrected and you are a bunch of stud muffins?
> 
> ...




Even if we werent stud muffins (which we are) it wouldnt matter as we are rich or at least genuinely ambitious.  Harder to find and better long term than a stud muffin. 

*goes to rub regain into scalp*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2008)

subaru69 said:


> I don't know if anyone's been reading the 'Gold Price - where is it heading' thread but there's been a lot of talk about 'pie/s' becoming a new commodity.
> 
> This is quite relevant to this thread, examples might be:
> 'I like your pie.'
> ...




I disagree, for me a pie owner who eats other pies should attract a premium, 

consider this what if you can encourage your pie to allow you to have a feast which included another pie as well? I'm a hungry lad and 1 pie just doesn't cut it for me, unfortunately I'm still working on the multi pie feast

All this talk of pies is making me hungry, I might go to the bakery laer on tonight to ooggle all the pies


----------



## nomore4s (24 July 2008)

SM Junkie said:


> Based on these posts I think it's clearly not a quantity problem, it's *quality*.
> 
> Have you guys been looking in the mirror lately?  The women may be average but this is nothing compared to the balding, hairy, beer bellied bloke who believe that he can pull any chick half his age.  Or do I stand corrected and you are a bunch of stud muffins?
> 
> ...




lol we are all stud muffuns, its the internet.


----------



## subaru69 (24 July 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> consider this what if you can encourage your pie to allow you to have a feast which included another pie as well? I'm a hungry lad and 1 pie just doesn't cut it for me, unfortunately I'm still working on the multi pie feast




Yes I agree, however it does rely on some kind of trade agreement which requires very careful political negotiation.  This is the kind of situation that can trigger wars if not handled carefully.

In some cases 'foreigners' are not allowed to invest in a certain class of asset at all.  Thus pie holders and eaters will not share their pie with those that do not hold a pie already.  Which to me sounds like discrimination...

On the other hand I still believe one should avoid those that 'eat all the pies' as their price is destined for bagel land.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 July 2008)

nomore4s said:


> lol we are all stud muffuns, its the internet.




Yes, but they only ever want the muffin tops, never the stumps 

http://www.seinfeldscripts.com/TheMuffinTops.htm


----------



## DB008 (24 July 2008)

I have to agree with some of those comments. How f^&ken ugly were those ladies? Maybe 20 beers later....One of those, "Wake up in the morning next to her, chew your own arm off, tippie-toe out of the bedroom and make a dash for the front door" situations you can easily get oneself into. Alcohol, dangerous stuff at times.
Man-drought, more like gold diggers looking for an easy way out!!!


----------



## r0ma (24 July 2008)

You post some crackers Chops! & yes those woman were but ugly.


----------



## wayneL (24 July 2008)

SM Junkie said:


> Based on these posts I think it's clearly not a quantity problem, it's *quality*.
> 
> Have you guys been looking in the mirror lately?  The women may be average but this is nothing compared to the balding, hairy, beer bellied bloke who believe that he can pull any chick half his age.  Or do I stand corrected and you are a bunch of stud muffins?
> 
> ...




Yep, that was my earlier point... sorta. But many woman have this absurd caveat of reserving the right to behave as ockerinas while expecting Brad Pitt to come and sweep them off their feet.

Here's another problem I observe... and because I'm in the mood for stories:



> A Master was traveling, and he came to an inn for an overnight stay with his disciples. The innkeeper told him that he had two wives, one beautiful, another ugly.
> 
> "But the problem is," said the innkeeper, "that I love the ugly one and I hate the beautiful one."
> 
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (24 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> Yep, that was my earlier point... sorta. But many woman have this absurd caveat of reserving the right to behave as ockerinas while expecting Brad Pitt to come and sweep them off their feet.



Indeed.



SM Junkie said:


> Based on these posts I think it's clearly not a quantity problem, it's *quality*.
> 
> Have you guys been looking in the mirror lately?  The women may be average but this is nothing compared to the balding, hairy, beer bellied bloke who believe that he can pull any chick half his age.  Or do I stand corrected and you are a bunch of stud muffins?
> 
> ...



But at least you know we have a great sense of humour.

Because of my work, I generally don't have much trouble... if I decide to play that card, which I don't like doing. Pulling a girl half my age is deemed illegal, so I don't do it.

Personally, I chase anyone I can have a meaningful conversation with, which is rather difficult because a) They are either incredibly arrogant, and rather a turnoff, or b) They are older than me, and that causes difficulties. Not that has stopped me in the past, in fact it has been good.

But it leaves me with a trading rule... never enter into a long term trade with a female 21 or under. Most I find, are incredibly naive when it comes to expectations. I suspect the majority of women in that article have never grown out of that phase, but is also probably why I get along with women slightly older and slightly more crushed by the weight of the world.

But excuse us, mostly being fairly successful (I'm assuming by the type of forum), for being cynical when it comes to women's expectations of us.


----------



## natashia (24 July 2008)

Interesting thread and minor conjecture....I suppose now would not be a good time to pass my favourite comment/quotation, 'if you want something said, ask a man.If you want something done, ask a woman'.


----------



## shmi (25 July 2008)

well im still single,


oh wait.... im a prick

dont worrry guys worked it out


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 July 2008)

Too many people, both men and women, focusing only on the superficial things and not what really matters in the long term in my opinion.

Model looks, a fancy car and a full head of hair don't necessarily make for a long term _happy_ relationship.

I worked out a long time ago that driving a conservative car was actually quite a good way of avoiding dud females, especially the gold digging type, thus narrowing the field to those with long term potential. 

Image doesn't tell the full story in anything - I could easily trade the reliable 4 cyl conservative car for something that makes more noise and goes faster and, unlike most, pay cash for it. A rather different situation to many who do have such things - plus maxed out credit cards and a mortgage that would scare the pants of anyone with a bit of financial sense.

Think you're marrying money? You probably are - _borrowed_ money, that is.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2008)

OK......... its official......... after great study of the previous  posts its obvious to me that im by far the best catch on ASF .... now i do realise that the man drought has led many of our lovelier ladys to just settle with with the normal riff raff that was available at the time but now there is light at the end of the tunnel for those looking for perfection.
Fear not ladies of the airwaves , me being the  gentleman i am is offering you the opportunity of a lifetime , i will be interviewing prospective candidates for there dream come true whirlwind romance and will give the lucky winner an all expenses paid trip to the huon valley in tasmania where the lucky lady may fullfill all her dreams and partake in a new range of lifeskills most can only dream about .
please place photo , age , and a brief description outlining your , fish cleaning , chainsaw handling , fridge stocking ,cooking, sock fixing , snow shovelling,beer belly polishing , toenail cutting.... skills .
I am expecting an overwhelming response to my genourous chance of a lifetime offer and in the event of there being a number of ladies fitting my strict criteria , i am willing to allow you to job share 
I apologise in advance to all unsuccsesfull applicants and can only hope that YOU too may meet your prince charming like me at some point further down the track .


----------



## Julia (26 July 2008)

Gee Whiz, nunthewiser, what an irresistible job description.  Do you require references from past positions?


----------



## skint (26 July 2008)

LOL With an ad like that, a fella could  go on the turn


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2008)

Yes and Thankyou julia , i am willing to forego all written references if my other criterias are met , if you are intending to apply for this marvelous opportunity i suggest placing a tasteful photo for my perusement . Good luck and may the best lady win


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2008)

Dear  Skint , i am flattered by your obvious intrest but alas my friend this oportunity is ony for our poor drought stricken females , all the best


----------



## milothedog (27 July 2008)

nun - I know you to be an absolute honey..too good for this thread...give it away now... :remybussi


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2008)

LOL milo , dont tell everyone or i,ll be inundated with requests for ladies to chop my firewood which will mean i will have to chop down more trees hence leading to a oxygen shortage in tasmania , your right , id better take orf now b4 its too late , thanks milo 
ps you do not need a reference if applying for said position


----------



## gav (27 July 2008)

Man drought?  LMAO!  There is a much larger shortage of smart, attractive women that arent superficial, demanding, materialistic, or gold-diggers.  I also dated quite a few that had SEVERE psychological issues, and the few casual or one night encounters I had came back to haunt me.

At first I thought I had set the bar too high (after a long-term relationship that ended badly), but then I began to realise that the number of good women out there was extremely low.  In the end I thought stuff it, I'd rather be single than be with any of these women, and basically accepted I'd be single for a very long time (not that it mattered, I was happy and didnt need to be with someone to make me happy).

I dont think I'm a perfect catch, I have a low paying job, no flash car or house, but I am a good person (it seems thats not enough for some).  I admit I set the bar high, I want someone that was intelligent enough to have a good conversation with, I was physically attracted to (not too much to ask for, considering the amount of time I spend training my body), and who had a good, kind heart.  I had basically accepted that person did not exist, and if they did - they were already taken.

But then when I least expected... I met someone, were only friend at first, and it took us 4 months before we actually got together.  I couldnt be happier.  I look forward to our conversations, she's intelligent and has similar interests.  She's very attractive but she hides it, has a body that rivals girls on the covers of magazines, but no one knows because she covers it up.  And best of all, she's the kindest, sweetest person I know.

Man drought? Pffft! Good women are much, much harder to come across.


----------



## shmi (27 July 2008)

gav, i guess the question must also be raised that you have only ever looked for a woman, maybe finding a man is even harder. Also if the masses of women cant find good men and the masses of women are intelectually retarded then maybe they dont want what ever us single guys have?? just saying that i have no idea how girls think, and this whole concept really proves that none of us guys apparently do


----------



## MRC & Co (27 July 2008)

All being said, there are still many good woman out there.

I have quiet a few girlfriends (only one actual girlfriend) that are all excellent woman, attractive, intelligent and humble. 

Oh, and on another note, you will not find many of these girls in Sydney.  I've spent quiet some time there and talk about GOLD DIGGERS!!!!!!  First question I am asked when talking to a girl, is 'what do you do for work'?  WTF! 

Come to Canberra fellas, quiet a few conservative, attractive, intelligent, well raised girls here, despite the negative connotations that come with this place!


----------



## szandor (27 July 2008)

syd women have to realise that sex in the city  is fiction,and to stop being so delusional


----------



## steven1234 (27 July 2008)

Here's a link to the video for those that missed it.

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-au&brand=ninemsn&tab=m164# 

I don't think there is any man drought, they are just *****ing ugly.  The term of "a two bagger" comes to mind - you need one paper bag for her head.. and one for yours in case her's comes off.


----------



## kgee (27 July 2008)

As the old adage goes behind every good man is a good woman
probably explains why there's so many dickheads about


----------



## bvbfan (1 August 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Come to Canberra fellas, quiet a few conservative, attractive, intelligent, well raised girls here, despite the negative connotations that come with this place!





I must be going to the wrong places to meet these girls then


----------



## MRC & Co (1 August 2008)

bvbfan said:


> I must be going to the wrong places to meet these girls then




ha ha yep, depends where you go.

Shooters isn't quiet gonna cut it   ha ha.

Most of the decent girls I know, I met at Uni or through friends.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 August 2008)

chops , half these posts seem to end up commenting on the lack of girls rather than blokes ... not enough women to go around etc ....

Maybe the grls would like to start a thread ...
"Is There a Girl Drought? Or Are You Just ****ing Ugly?"  

PS lol


----------



## wayneL (1 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> chops , half these posts seem to end up commenting on the lack of girls rather than blokes ... not enough women to go around etc ....
> 
> Maybe the grls would like to start a thread ...
> "Is There a Girl Drought? Or Are You Just ****ing Ugly?"
> ...




Learn to ride horses, famine turns to feast.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 August 2008)

:topic 
wayne
cna I ask a question/ 
what's all this about painful shoes to make them clear jumps (Hoi accused etc , not sure how it ended up)


----------



## wayneL (1 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> :topic
> wayne
> cna I ask a question/
> what's all this about painful shoes to make them clear jumps (Hoi accused etc , not sure how it ended up)




OK This is a serious question, with a lengthy answer. I'll answer on a separate topic a bit later.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 August 2008)

A call for "beauty-disadvantaged women" to consider moving to Mt Isa to rectify the mining town's gender imbalance has won the backing of the area's federal MP.

Mayor John Moloney is under fire from residents of his northwest Queensland town after he suggested unattractive women move there to find a man.

LOL blessim


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 August 2008)

*Re: Is There a Man Drought?*

I can`t believe it was suggested there is a man drought.From the moment i was attracted to women there has always been one or several others vying for the same woman of interest.
Australia needs more women who can think for themselves and look after there bodies.


----------

